# Crested gecko lighting..



## Jim007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I`m setting up a crested gecko terrarium.I bought ARCADIA D3+ PRO VIVARIUM CANOPY 24W 12% UVB COMPACT LAMP.( shop advised).
Can anyone help is it the right lamp for cresties???or I need to change it??

Thank you


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Have a word with this man Reptile Forums - View Profile: Arcadiajohn


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, you really shouldn't be using anything more than a 5% uvb (through mesh) with cresties as they have very photosensitive eyes and are nocturnal animals. A higher percentage can lead to eye damage and blindness. My advice is to change it when you can =) and report whoever sold you the 12%. A 2% uvb would be your best bet. Cresties enjoy the dark, but if you're wanting to see them out during the day or create a natural day/night cycle a 2% or 5%(max) would be the best.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Im afraid that this just isnt true anymore.

What we must do is re-create a wild type UV index and light level as part of a good and well thought out photogradient. We then let the animal self regualte its exposure as it would in the wild.

What you should do is place the canopy on the front half of the viv so that the lighting is towards the front. Then use your decorations and plants at the back and towards the middle of the viv to create shade. This is your photogradient. The crestie then is able to see 100 million colours inc UV when activated by UVA will then adjust its position throughout the day to obtain the exposure that it requires. make sure that the highest basking branch directly under teh fitting is no closer than 15-20cms from the lamp. You can plant right up to the top at the back.

Dont forget that a mesh top will take away 30-40% of the light and energy from light produced from new and this will reduce further still as the metal top rusts and calcifies. You should every month or so remove the mesh top and brush it clean and through with a wire brush to keep the holes a big as poss and allow light to travel through.

Cresties will and do use high concentrations of light. They are clever enough to know where they want to be and will adjust thier position accordingly. If it was too bright they would hide if its just right they will use teh whole enclosure to self regualte through differing levels of energy during the day.

Only last week I visted a breeder that has 12% HO-T5s and reflectors in the viv and the cresties sit 10-15cm right under the lamp for around 6 hours a day. They are huge cresties and amazingly colourful. we wouldnt advise this as a matter of course but it just shows how these animals will self regulate.

The trick is plant your enclosure well, provide areas of high light and areas of cool and shade. Then let nature take over! 

As you all know we believe that "All the secrets of great animal care are hidden in the wild animal" this is very true. Just look at the wild climate and ecosystem and do your best to re-create this and you cant go wrong.

High light levels only become a problem if the light is over the whole enclosure and the animal has no chance of self regaultion though areas of shade or leaf scatter illumination.

Im happy to help further of course

John





LauraRawr said:


> Hi, you really shouldn't be using anything more than a 5% uvb (through mesh) with cresties as they have very photosensitive eyes and are nocturnal animals. A higher percentage can lead to eye damage and blindness. My advice is to change it when you can =) and report whoever sold you the 12%. A 2% uvb would be your best bet. Cresties enjoy the dark, but if you're wanting to see them out during the day or create a natural day/night cycle a 2% or 5%(max) would be the best.


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not going to argue as it's all down to personal opinion. I personally only use natural light and my pair are both very well grown, healthy and brightly coloured. I did try using lights (through mesh) as advised, but then my cresties refused to come out of their hides. I'm not saying the lights are bad as I do use arcadia uvb strips for all my reptiles that need it and find that it is by far the best brand on the market at the moment. I just thought a 12% would be more suited to reptiles such as frilled and bearded dragons rather than nocturnal cresties which normally do better with the lower 5%.


----------



## Jim007 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Cresties Lighting*

Thanks for everyone the advice.I changed my light to low 5% uvb bulb.:2thumb:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

I myself believe that you cant get enough uv for our reptiles as said a 12% tube only produce 12% uv so much less than the sun as Arcadia John says as long as there is plenty of shaded areas then the animal can choose themselves how much uv they want 
most places recommend 5% for chameleons but I use 12% same for all my reptiles that have uv tubes


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I've just switched to a compact UV setup for my cresty. Her activity levels have increased as well as appetite and colour. I recommend UV for crestys. 

And as John said, as long as there are plenty of shaded areas there shouldn't really be a problem with 12%. Our geckos know whats best for them.


----------

